# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Pasta consumption around the world

## Angela

Tunisia I sort of understand, but Venezuela and Iran?



See: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/com...taly_is_first/


These are per capita:


Italy (23.5 kg)Tunisia (17 kg)Venezuela (12 kg),Greece (11.1 kg),Chile (9.4 kg)
United States (9 kg)


See: Italian Tunisia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italian_Tunisians

----------


## Jovialis

We recently produced over 100 nests of fettuccine from scratch with the pasta machine. We now have pasta for many weeks to come!

----------


## xocdia79

woa, it's so amazing. i love pasta, i think i will eat it on the weekend but i eat it now

----------


## ratchet_fan

There's actually a theory that pasta was independently invented in Iran so maybe that explains Iran?

----------

